# Brush Creek



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone ever done good there? Thinking about making the trip down there in the spring/summer but dont really know much about it... A little bit of info would be appreciated


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Fished it once practiceing for a bass tournament didnt to much in it


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Are you referring to Ohio Brush Creek in Adams County or another Brush Creek?


----------



## SouthernOhioElite (Jan 27, 2009)

Adams county


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

heard it was heavily polluted :S


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Just the opposite, acklac. Ohio Brush Creek is located in a very sparsely populated area and is only affected by a few very small wastewater plants. The water, macroinvertabrate, and fish communities scored extremely well according to EPA standards. I helped shock the entire watershed (ohio brush mainstem + tributary streams) in the summer of 2007 and have never seen so many smallmouth in a stream. The first few miles are impounded due to the Ohio River but once you get upstream you'll find some great habitat. If you like to wade or fish from a canoe/kayak, this stream would be ideal. We also shocked a ton of big drum, a few flatheads, and some of the biggest rock bass I've ever seen. Bold statement, but I'd rank Ohio Brush over the Hocking in terms of the smallmouth fishery, it's really amazing how many smallmouth are in this stream. Any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

BobcatJB said:


> Just the opposite, acklac. Ohio Brush Creek is located in a very sparsely populated area and is only affected by a few very small wastewater plants. The water, macroinvertabrate, and fish communities scored extremely well according to EPA standards. I helped shock the entire watershed (ohio brush mainstem + tributary streams) in the summer of 2007 and have never seen so many smallmouth in a stream. The first few miles are impounded due to the Ohio River but once you get upstream you'll find some great habitat. If you like to wade or fish from a canoe/kayak, this stream would be ideal. We also shocked a ton of big drum, a few flatheads, and some of the biggest rock bass I've ever seen. Bold statement, but I'd rank Ohio Brush over the Hocking in terms of the smallmouth fishery, it's really amazing how many smallmouth are in this stream. Any questions feel free to ask!


I don't think you caught my drift.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hehe. Good summary John. Let's go fish it this summer.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

its an absolutly horrible place to fish! all brushy and hard to get into, you can hear banjos in the distance. I would suggest a canoe for getting from riffle to riffle, though its not needed. but yeah all that fish community score stuff, pshh, doesnt mean squat
bobcat, I dont think that statement is all that bold, and yet its apparetly not as good as it was 25years ago, but you know how all that goes
oh yeah, biggest log perch on earth lol, and if you get to the right places you can seine up some rosysides!


----------



## X-Man (Feb 1, 2009)

Stay away. Terrible fishing.


----------

